# friendly reminder re: using klonopin for dp/dr treatment



## furtherwest (Nov 3, 2005)

DONT


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

its the only thing that has ever helped me so my advice is 'dont be a c**t'


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Clonazepam aka klonopin has pretty much been a wonder drug for me. It has pretty much done away with my anxiety and dp/dr.

So a friendly reminder to you dont be such a stupid twat.

I feel guilty for even contributing to your moronic topic.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2006)

*
furtherwest* Give reason for your post.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

im in a bad mood so i do appologize for my language but thats basically how i feel....... im just so pissed off at the moment, i recently had a major panic attack and i feel like ive stepped back 5 years into the total obsessional thinking with panic/breathing/etc.....
i just want these thoughts,these totally useless life wasting thoughts to f**k the hell off


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks for making us aware JC, If you need to vent (Like i did the other day) go for it and don't hold back... Just totally speak your mind... It's not like you'll get banned for it (Best send it to a mod first just to be sure =P ). If you don't mind me asking; What triggered your panic attack? I'm sincerely sorry you feel like it has taking you back many years, That's just unfair but we are talking about human life after all i guess.

Talk to us because we're not mind readers so only you can tell us how you feel.

Hope you feel better soon JC.

Darren.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

cheers darren....
what caused it ? well to be honest and this sounds totally childish but i do have attachment issues....my folks left the country for a week and i just started to freak out and feel really alone,but not just a sad alone feeling but i felt like i was from another planet and then my anxiety shot through the roof and those inward thoughts started then i felt as though i was suffocating and i felt trapped,hence to say i did calm down but now i just feel really worn out by it all and im just not feeling in a secure headspace at the moment . i keep asking myself what the hell is wrong with me,what is causing this,i used to be such a secure person and i would relish the times my folks left the country (the longer the better) ....
i do envy those people that are in solid relationships,someone to help them feel secure .... someone to calm them down when they are having a bad time,i myself have done too much of this in the past so i just tend to suffer in silence ..... crap innit


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2006)

You?re welcome.

There?s nothing childish about it, you could say anxiety is childish but you would only tend to say that if you was unable to understand it. So because the people you love(?) and trust which away for a while you started to feel alienated; Well that?s very understandable and I would believe many people in your shoes would feel the same ( I know I would). You ask yourself ?what is wrong with me? maybe you ?should? ask ?what is wrong with what happened to me in my past? because in the end you are one human on your own and you can?t be fully to blame for the out come of your life and neither can you be expected to fix your life on your own. Do you think the pain and loneness is all in vein? The pain will make us stronger? When we have recovered maybe we?ll be happy that we went through the sorrow we went through because we will become strong and respectful people (Having said that I do myself need to be reminded about what I have just said? =P ). Yes it is crap ? but at the end of the day we aren?t living ?in? crap like some people in third world places are? but then again some people are having great lifes? I guess it is all about balance?

Take care mate.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i think the problem is i have those same old normal feelings and fears as everyone else does but due to my high anxiety levels i delve too deep into these feelings and this then results into panic..... because in the end i always level out so if i could just stop the over anxiety and overanalyzing im sure id be a hell of alot better

cheers

jc


----------



## furtherwest (Nov 3, 2005)

consisely: klonopin was my magic bullet as well. 2-3 years of bliss whilst on it, then the last 2 years trying to get off of it.

encapsulated in those 2 years are various horror stories about withdrawal from it, etc etc.

i was not meaning to OFFEND those taking it. i'm still on it.

rather, i advise people to do the research and figure out if you can handle ALL the drug entails. ALL meaning the back end of the experience. consider: will you take this forever? if you were ever to decide you want to stop taking it, are you aware of the general experience of benzo withdrawal?

no hard feelings


----------



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

Same experience here.
It helped alot while using it, but the day you try to stop, the DPDR just increase, in fact, thats when my DR got 24h /day.
It just messed me up even more.

DPDR is nothing compared to withdrawal from those drugs.


----------



## furtherwest (Nov 3, 2005)

inflammed,

did you successfully get off them?

myself i tapered down over 4-5 months from 2mgs to nil, and spent about 5 months free and clear. then as my final exams approached, (and stress/anxiety increased) my dp/dr shot through the roof, as well as experiencing some strange "verbal tics", for lack of a better term. (and various other gross symptoms)

so i was almost forced to get back on it, or stand an amazing chance of not passing any of my classes. so now here i am, 6 months later, in the middle of another 4-5 months of tapering. ( i am about halfway through at .5 mgs)

hence the bitter, bitter initial post.

so, yeah did you ever get off them?


----------



## Kelson12 (Aug 10, 2004)

I've come to the conclusion that nothing helps.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Well I could tell people not to take Lamictal based on my experience, but that wouldn't be right cuz I know it has helped a lot of other people with their DP.

I have come to the conclusion.... different meds work for different people.

Klonopin has helped me.... I have been on and off it and when off I didn't experience withdrawal.... except some bad headaches. But I went cold turkey.

Nothing has cured this for me. I'm still searching. I was going to try no meds for awhile and then maybe Abilify. I heard some bad stories about Abilify but who knows.... it could be my miracle drug.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I am fully aware of the potential horror of benzo withdrawal. But really just about every psychiatric med can cause withdrawals.

Ssri's, snri's and tricyclics all cause some degree of withdrawal symptoms. Im not to sure if maoi's can cause withdrawal but i think they can as well. Arguably the worst withdrawal syndrome of the anti-depressants is effexor, which i had the pleasure of enduring. I think most anti-convulsants/mood stabilizers can cause withdrawal as well. Im not to sure on the anti-psychotics.

I think patients should be made aware of all of the possible side effects of the med there going to be taking before they go on it. Sadly alot of doctors dont do this.

But just telling someone not to take klonopin and not giving a reason for it just makes you look like a troll. Thats why i reacted as harsly as i did. You should have explained yourself further.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I hate to butt in here, but - erm, we are all individuals you know, with differing tolerance and brain chemistry.

I've had a FAR worse time getting of SSRI's, especially Efexxor, than I ever have with Clonazepam.


----------



## rowzie (Feb 7, 2005)

Klonopin as well as other benzodiazepines (sp?) are very potent drugs. 
I was in a HUGE hole before I took Klonopin and after 1 mg for a few weeks I managed to get out of it. However, I suffered HUGE side affects after I withdrew from it (and yes, i did withdraw very very slowly...probably the slowest you can possibly withdraw from it.) Most of them were physical (flashes of light, felt like electric shock in head, muscle twitches, etc.) In some stage of the withdrawel I felt really really anxious but my DP didn't really return. I still get some of the physical side affects from it, even a year after ending it (apparantly im really sensitive to these class of drugs). I don't think you can really tell anyone to take it or not to take it but just remember these drugs are really only meant to be taken for 2 months or there is a SERIOUS risk of addiction. ( I was hooked after 1 week, but everyone reacts differently) So I would tell you all that if you are in a really deep hole and aren't really functioning becaues of your DP/DR/anxiety/depression Klonopin will be a good short term fix if you really don't take it for too long and withdraw slowly. It will really aid you in getting back on your feet. If you wanna ask me more about Klonopin, feel free to P M me. 
hope this helps.
rose


----------



## strigoi (Jun 27, 2006)

i started klonopin also and it helped SOOO much! how long were you on it rowzie?


----------



## rowzie (Feb 7, 2005)

I was on 1 MG for about 3 weeks, then i tapered off very slowly (.75 mg all the way down to .125 mg) It does help a lot, but I need to stress that It's really not recommended for long periods of times. You really have the way the good against the bad. My therapist told me she knew a man who has been taking it for 10 years and feels fine with not much side affects. BUt unfortunately that means he could have built a tolerance and to withdraw for him could be very painful. People do go to rehab frequently for klonopin/other benzo addictions so please be careful. Any other questions, feel free to contact me.
Rose


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Ive been on clonazepam now for about 6 months and i can say i have no regrets about being on this med for a long time. It gives me no side effects and i havent built up a tolerance to it. Ive been almost completly anxiety and dp/dr free during this period.

Benzodiazepines can cause nasty withdrawal symptoms and if youve been taking a really high dose over a long period of time you can even die from going cold turkey off of them. But this is very rare.

The trick is to withdraw very slowly from these meds. Clonazepam's long lasting effects and long half life makes it a much better choice for long term treatment then the shorter acting benzos like ativan and xanax. Xanax is paticularly bad for causing withdrawal symptoms. They can come on just hours after your last dose.

The shorter acting benzos are also more likely to make you build tolerance and are generally regarded as more addictive. Most people do not become addicted to benzos though. Physical dependance is much different then addiction.


----------



## Cheryl Z (8 mo ago)

comfortably numb said:


> Clonazepam aka klonopin has pretty much been a wonder drug for me. It has pretty much done away with my anxiety and dp/dr.
> 
> So a friendly reminder to you dont be such a stupid twat.
> 
> I feel guilty for even contributing to your moronic topic.


Hiii I’ve been stuck in Dpdr a year and nothing is taking this away and I’m wanting to try klonopin I wanted to ask does it help ground u? How much is ur dosage? Thank u


----------

